# Antique  30’s Art Deco Garton Tricycle



## cr250mark (Mar 8, 2020)

Wanted to post these pictures as a reference to compare and enjoy these old Art Deco designs 
This is a Early Garton , always interesting. 
airflow steps and sleek body lines
Early white repaint ( still looks cool ) pretty sure most of these were Red and or Green .
I see a small hint of original red / burgundy paint at  lower trunk where it intersects with rear step .
I Slipped cool pair of 5/8’s onto the bars as original were missing 
Great wheels / rubber / hubcaps 
Also great pedals 
Solid Trike

Enjoy
Mark


----------



## 1motime (Mar 8, 2020)

High style!


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 9, 2020)

Yes . She does sit tall


----------



## Juan G (Mar 9, 2020)

That's cool, is it for sale?


----------



## cr250mark (May 11, 2020)

$295 shipped if interested 
Ty
Mark


----------



## Juan G (May 21, 2020)

cr250mark said:


> $295 shipped if interested
> Ty
> Mark



How about $200 shipped


----------

